# Ducks



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Took my 7 yr old out this morning in the mud. Awesome to have a little trooper for some added motivation to get up at 4:30 to go lay in a wet field...


----------



## LockedWings (Jul 19, 2009)

Nice job! Looks like fun and your sun should be commended for battling the mud! Hopefully it dries out a bit. 15 day forecast shows no rain ahead, but we all know how that can go. Fingers crossed!


----------



## goosehunter64 (Apr 19, 2009)

Awesome :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## LockedWings (Jul 19, 2009)

Oops. I meant son, not 'sun'. Either way, great job!


----------



## bornlucky (Jul 24, 2007)

great picture. I miss those days.


----------



## Band Collector's (Sep 23, 2010)

Great Job! I like to see you bringing your son out and getting him involved in hunting! :thumb:


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Scraper (Apr 1, 2002)

way to go Dosch, give a holler if you are going again

Scraper


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

> way to go Dosch, give a holler if you are going again


Will do Jon


----------



## xtrmwtrfwlr14 (Sep 27, 2010)

Great job!


----------

